

Designing a Breadboard Adaptor for the $5 ESP8266 Microcontroller - zaaaaz
http://makezine.com/2015/04/01/designing-breadboard-adaptor-5-esp8266-microcontroller/

======
nfriedly
You can also use this $0.95 adapter from Adafruit:
[https://www.adafruit.com/products/2102](https://www.adafruit.com/products/2102)
(although it doesn't include power and the other niceties)

~~~
MatthaeusHarris
I have a bag of those. They're great for soldering onto perf board, but they
pop right out of regular breadboards.

~~~
nfriedly
Drat. Mine haven't actually arrived yet, but I had read that they worked. Oh
well...

------
linker3000
The best adaptor I have seen for the esp-01 is a chunk of IDE/ATA cable ribbon
connector with 90 degree header pins soldered to it...

[http://imgur.com/a/GGvUO](http://imgur.com/a/GGvUO)

